# ISO: Reputable Yellow Lab Pups



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I live in Bismarck and am looking for some leads on a litter of Yellow Lab pups this spring.
I had one lined up but an unfortunate circumstance killed the entire litter.

I'm not looking for a field trial dog. But I am looking for a hunting dog/indoor house pet. Female preferred.

Feel free to PM or text at 701.202.6932.

thank you,

Wade


----------

